# Son of a, or Thank God?



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

The trade has been confirmed!

Fin and Jamison for Sheed and Wells. DAMN!

Why the hell don't we give up our captain and 6th man for an overacheiver and a crackpipe. Why don't we go ahead and piss our chemistry away while your at it.

Is damon invoved, nevermind I thought we were trying to get the crack pipe duo.

Nash, Wells, Toine, Sheed, Dirk? Delk 6th man. Why don't we call ourselves the T Wolves? Sheed isn't going to pass!

This trade has been confirmed over local and national radio stations.

If Sheed learns to pass and Toine can come off the bench, WE'll win,.....no doubt. If Toine can't and Sheed is selfish Then put a fork in us.

Sheed is a great defender and a preimere rebounder. Dirk, Sheed, Toine frontcourt? The trophy is ours.


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

WHAT, it has!!!:upset: .....dammit I hate this trade for the Mavs too. Why don't they go out there and get a good centre, thats all they need, can get a pretty good C for Jamison and Finley!


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

My Analysis of this trade: Mr. Cuban has gotten trade happy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Amazing that with one change the Blazers have a team of respectful guys who won't mouth off to officials and will play with class and dignity. 

I don't know what Sheed and Bonzi bring, but they sure are combustible attitudes on the court. 

Remember what Bonzi called the Mavs before? :uhoh:


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

confirmed by ?

aint seen any links yet


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Confirmed Where?*

Rasheed played tonight....I haven't seen this anywhere and it is not April 1st....What gives?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

there's no confirmation on our end (as if I'm somehow connected to the team or something). I just watched the local news, and they're saying the Blazers are denying the report (KPTV) and nothing anywhere else.

The Blazers post-game show actually talked about it. Infact, one of the hosts said a reporter he talked to said the trade was "dead" (which usually is why you hear about the trade rumors)...so...

it means todays saturday?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

People shouldn't say trades are confirmed when they're not :naughty: It takes more than radio shows talking about the deal to make it real.


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

Hmmm. This trade is one of those, you'll have to wait and see trades (although almost all are).

It could go good if Sheed plays good enough center that the lack was an afterthought. Bonzi plays better and isn't the odd man out. Contracts are already better.

It could go bad (really bad), if Sheed and Bonzi completely mess up the Mavs locker room concentration and chemistry with off court actions. They could also give the Mavs a bad name as with Portland.

If the trade is real, we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm passing on the information I heard. That's it from other message boards, chats and radio stations.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Passing on what I heard....*

Hmm....That sounds remarkably like hearsay.

Before you take another credibility hit, don't use the word "confirmed" unless you have a link or something in print to show us fans who don't believe Mark Cuban is stupid to take another man's trash.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Stinger</b>!
> It could go bad (really bad), if Sheed and Bonzi completely mess up the Mavs locker room concentration and chemistry with off court actions. They could also give the Mavs a bad name as with Portland.


Last season the Mavs had a lot more Techs, Flagrants, and total fouls then the Trailblazers, and then they went out and traded for Walker who led the whole league in Techs (he had about as many as Wallace and Wells combined). But since Mavs and jail don't rhyme, don't worry about reputation matching up with reality no matter who they trade for.

STOMP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> But since Mavs and jail don't rhyme, don't worry about reputation matching up with reality no matter who they trade for.
> 
> STOMP


well, that is until they start to return to the middle of the pack like the Blazers have, and fail to live up to their expectations.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

The crowd that came over for this trade rumor from the Blazer boards makes the crowd from the other two trades look like a bunch of Charles Barkleys. Plenty of intellegent posts.. nothing like "The Mavs are going to be cellar dwellers now... bla bla bla"

Just thought I'd give some credit to you guys for this. We tend to have quiet a few visitors who like to just post things just to irritate us.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> - Mavericks owner Mark Cuban laughed and said reports Saturday night of a blockbuster trade with Portland were untrue.
> 
> Broadcast reports had the Mavericks and Trail Blazers agreeing on a trade that would send Antawn Jamison and Michael Finley to Portland for Rasheed Wallace and Bonzi Wells.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

not true


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> The crowd that came over for this trade rumor from the Blazer boards makes the crowd from the other two trades look like a bunch of Charles Barkleys. Plenty of intellegent posts.. nothing like "The Mavs are going to be cellar dwellers now... bla bla bla"
> 
> Just thought I'd give some credit to you guys for this. We tend to have quiet a few visitors who like to just post things just to irritate us.


we know how you feel. With all of the posts we get in the Blazers board, we're full of people who say things just to be "funny" or troll like. Heck, most of them are Blazer fans to begin with!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> The crowd that came over for this trade rumor from the Blazer boards makes the crowd from the other two trades look like a bunch of Charles Barkleys. Plenty of intellegent posts.. nothing like "The Mavs are going to be cellar dwellers now... bla bla bla"
> 
> Just thought I'd give some credit to you guys for this. We tend to have quiet a few visitors who like to just post things just to irritate us.


I hear ya! You should be a Blazer Fan! 

If this trade does go down, it helps both teams in different ways. I think that it gets Dallas over the top giving them a bigman that can defend, score, rebound, and block shots.
It helps Portland in the PR department and the two players coming over might have a better effect on the players that Portland currently has. You just have to wait and see on this trade, to see if it really pans out. It makes sense.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> Last season the Mavs had a lot more Techs, Flagrants, and total fouls then the Trailblazers, and then they went out and traded for Walker who led the whole league in Techs (he had about as many as Wallace and Wells combined). But since Mavs and jail don't rhyme, don't worry about reputation matching up with reality no matter who they trade for.
> ...


Most of the techs came from the coaching staff where they belong.
You can try all you want to pretend that Wallace and Wells are
good guys but anyone with eyes can see thats B.S. 

Maybe they can change and maybe they can't but lets not pretend
that its only the media that invented thier behavior. Thier
reputation is well deserved.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> I hear ya! You should be a Blazer Fan!
> ...


I've always been a Sheed and Damon fan. We smoke the same cigs. :laugh: So I guess I'm a blazer too :grinning:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> I've always been a Sheed and Damon fan. We smoke the same cigs. :laugh: So I guess I'm a blazer too :grinning:


yeah, that would make you a NBA player! :laugh:

I forgot that Rasheed would also cut Dirk some slack and he might even score more with the threat of Wallace on the same court.

If I was a Mavericks fan I would be pretty excited about getting Wallace. He could prove to be the difference maker in making it to the finals or losing the in WCF. Dallas is a great team, they are just a little short on bigmen players and Wallace fits that bill.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> No, that would make you a player! :laugh:
> ...


but in all honesty, what team isnt short on big men...especially when its time to play the Lakers or Spurs?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> but in all honesty, what team isnt short on big men...especially when its time to play the Lakers or Spurs?


True, but I am talking about a bigman that can defend bigmen. Be what he may, Wallace give Duncan fits when they play. Just think if you could totally keep a player like Duncan or Webber in check while Dirk ran free on the court. Wallace would give Dallas the bigman that they have been missing. There really isn't a bigman on Dallas that Wallace wouldn't beat out on defense. Wallace just being on the court would keep teams from double teaming, because he can hit from anywhere on the court. He is long and athletic, just a bone head sometimes!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> True, but I am talking about a bigman that can defend bigmen. Be what he may, Wallace give Duncan fits when they play. Just think if you could totally keep a player like Duncan or Webber in check while Dirk ran free on the court. Wallace would give Dallas the bigman that they have been missing. There really isn't a bigman on Dallas that Wallace wouldn't beat out on defense. Wallace just being on the court would keep teams from double teaming, because he can hit from anywhere on the court. He is long and athletic, just a bone head sometimes!


Yep... and thats why I'm convinced. I want Sheed in a Mavs uniform damnit. Bonehead or not, we need his D. Blazers need to make more room for Zach and need a rolemodel for Woods (Fin). I'm for this trade and I don't really see much wrong with it other than the salary thing...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

For the love of CRAP MAN STOP WITH YOUR NONSENSE. QUIT POSTING ABOUT SHEED PLAYING CENTER. The guy REFUSED to do it in portland, what makes you think he'll change his mind in Dallas? His postive attitude( how many times has he *****ed a moaned or taken his team out of contention with his on the court spazzs)? his consummate professionalism( He can't see beyond his own emotions to help his team, why does he keep getting so many technicals when any normal person would just shutup and play for the good of the team)? The way he handles himself as an iconic sports figure ( weed arrests) his selflessness or the respect he treats his other teammates with( Throws a towel in Sab's face during a game)?

If the Mavs trade Finely ( WHO IS INJURED FOR THE LOVE OF CRAP STOP WITH THE HE LOST A STEP JUNK, he is years away from being the immobile sloth you people make him out to be ) who is the captain, leader and all around best player on the team, for a Guy who get's technicals, refuses to step up and be the man, won't live up to his potential, throws towels in his teammates face, has temper tantrums on the court, you guys would go down in flames.

Instead of having the big three who you KNOW can get you ther you'd rather have no leader, two whiners, a guy who is an overated finisher ( wells) and a guy who avoids the post as if it was his naked zombie grandmother, and can't figure it out that maybe just maybe he shouldn't smoke weed or at the very least SMOKE IT AT HOME.


Knock this crap off now, Wells is a downgrade in talent. Rasheed has a tatoo of " Born to loose" stamped on his forehead, Try giving the mavs some time to gel before you run off an destroy the some of the best chemistry in the league.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> Most of the techs came from the coaching staff where they belong.
> You can try all you want to pretend that Wallace and Wells are
> good guys but anyone with eyes can see thats B.S.
> ...


I have eyes, and I wasn't born yesterday, but I'd bet I watch a whole lot more Blazer games then you. I don't think Blazer players (or NBA players for that matter) are angelic or demonic, and don't think I or anyone else has said or infered that. You don't think the Mavs players are lilly white puritans do you? Facts of course don't tell the whole story, but the Mav's players did recieve 20+ more Techs then Blazer players last season, and they did just trade for the guy who had the most in the league. Any player could potencially mess up a locker room, but I don't think it's really very accurate to depict Wallace as some sort of menacing cancer. He's yet to get into an actual fight. Current and former coaches and teammates greet him warmly and speak of him as an excellent teammate. He's obviously a wack-o of sorts, but seems to be a good enough guy to make friends with his peers and earn the respect of his coaches. If Cheeks cares about drawing a head coach's salary, why would he appoint Wallace captain 2 years in a row if he's only an irresponsible malcontent? 

On the character of atheletes, I think it's pretty hard for us mere fans to get a good read on who's a "good guy" and conversely who's a "bad guy." OJ, Mark Chumura, Kirby Puckett, and now Kobe are all a pretty strong indications that the press will endorse absolutely anyone who wins, smiles pretty, and gives a decent interview. I'd guess that down in Dallas you've had your bubble burst on athletes who were idolized on more then one occation too. Because of this, I leave the character judging to the front office types as they are truely the ones in the know and are aware of how that relates to a locker room. 

STOMP


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

three words about Rasheed: Towel in Sabonis


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> three words about Rasheed: Towel in Sabonis


I'm not exactly sure what your point is, so I'll speculate and put that incident into context. 

Was that stupid behavior? Sure, but... about a month prior to Sabas wacking him across the face flailing his arms trying to draw a charge, Sabas had done the same thing with much worse results. Gesticulating to draw a foul, Sabonis raked Wallace across the face scratching his retina and closing that eye. Wallace missed several games and had blurred vision and a bad welt for much of the next month. When it happened again, he lost it somewhat, and committed a vicious assault with a fluffy white towel. Sabas was able to weather the blow, and Portland continued the sad end of that season. Bonzi blew out his knee and Kemp checked into rehab for blow. 

Many Blazer bashing folks insisted that Sabas not coming back the next season was in response to that incident (though Shaq claimed he made him retire), disregarding that his contract had run out and he had broken three toes playing soccer with his kids. One year later he was back on board with the Blazers and Sheed with a new contract.

Anyhoo, I wouldn't be that surprised if Wallace was dealt sometime in the next year, but I really doubt it will be to Dallas. I don't think the pieces that the Mavs might move are what Blazer management is looking for. Obviously the Mavs have a lot of talent, but Portland will want/need quality size back if they're to part with Sheed.

STOMP


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> For the love of CRAP MAN STOP WITH YOUR NONSENSE. QUIT POSTING ABOUT SHEED PLAYING CENTER. The guy REFUSED to do it in portland, what makes you think he'll change his mind in Dallas? His postive attitude( how many times has he *****ed a moaned or taken his team out of contention with his on the court spazzs)? his consummate professionalism( He can't see beyond his own emotions to help his team, why does he keep getting so many technicals when any normal person would just shutup and play for the good of the team)? The way he handles himself as an iconic sports figure ( weed arrests) his selflessness or the respect he treats his other teammates with( Throws a towel in Sab's face during a game)?


Well this is nearly all hot headed hyperbole. Wallace has never refused to play center at least publicly, and he plays some center most every night. I'm not sure how many times Wallace has complained on the court (certainly a lot), but his temper is much more under control then it was at it's worst. People do change/mature as they get older. Last year he had 12 techs, at least two of those were for slapping the backboard after a dunk  Yes he did get a ride home in Smokey the Mouse's car, but we don't know if he was partaking in the less then a gram of pot that was confiscated by the police. While everyone in the car was sited for possession, we know that not everyone was partaking or the driver of the car wouldn't have been permitted to continue by Washington law. I've addressed the Sabas incident.

Do you really love crap? 

STOMP


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I just love it how Blazer fans have an ascuse for everyything wrong about their team and players. Why no admit what your players actually are. In this case Wallace = shelfish and immature. But to Blazer fans Wallace = misunderstand person who has the right to do what ever feels like because he averages 18 points a game.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> I just love it how Blazer fans have an ascuse for everyything wrong about their team and players. Why no admit what your players actually are. In this case Wallace = shelfish and immature. But to Blazer fans Wallace = misunderstand person who has the right to do what ever feels like because he averages 18 points a game.


Wow a mod who takes the opinion of one outspoken Blazer fan and mischaracterizes a whole fanbase. Not only do many other Blazer fans disagree with me, but I don't think you even came close to understanding what I wrote. Good job.

STOMP


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow a mod who takes the opinion of one outspoken Blazer fan and mischaracterizes a whole fanbase. Not only do many other Blazer fans disagree with me, but I don't think you even came close to understanding what I wrote. Good job.
> ...


I said what I said about Blazer fans because that is what I have seen by Blazer fans in their forum. 

So Sabonis accidently hurts Wallace and Wallace holds it against him into the playoffs?? If I were Sabonis I wouldn't have wanted to be part of the Blazers either and I am sure that is why he left the first time, why he came back last season I have no idea.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> Well this is nearly all hot headed hyperbole. Wallace has never refused to play center at least publicly,


No name calling. Here is the definition of hyperbole: A figure of speech in which exaggeration is used for emphasis or effect, as in I could sleep for a year or This book weighs a ton.

Check with your spelling class teacher next time you use a word you have obviously never seen. Now as for Wallace refusing to play center, obviously not publicly but have YOU seen him play. He hangs out on the perimeter like it's a hooka bar.



> and he plays some center most every night. I'm not sure how many times Wallace has complained on the court (certainly a lot), but his temper is much more under control then it was at it's worst.


The same way Drobnjak plays center.. How many times has wallace complained on the court? I don't know but every time a foul gets called on him there he is mouthing off to the refs. As for his temper yes we should all give him laurels for no longer leading the league in technicals? Like it's some accomplishment to keep your mouth shut and play. Stop making excuses for his childish and selfish behavior. Bottom line his temper is more important to him than his team.



> People do change/mature as they get older. Last year he had 12 techs, at least two of those were for slapping the backboard after a dunk


I can't stand all of you idiot blazer fans who do nothing but make excuses and try play damage control on this board. It's pathetic you act like you're an abused housewife. 

Hey genius you know what else Rasheed got a technical for in the 2003 year?
http://www.hollandsentinel.com/stories/011903/spo_011903060.shtml

]_"He accosted a referee and threatened him," NBA senior vice president Stu Jackson said during a conference call Saturday._ 


and they won that game. Lets face Rasheed is a childish loser, always has been always will be. So much for maturing eh? 2003 and he still can't leave it all on the court.




> Yes he did get a ride home in Smokey the Mouse's car, but we don't know if he was partaking in the less then a gram of pot that was confiscated by the police. While everyone in the car was sited for possession, we know that not everyone was partaking or the driver of the car wouldn't have been permitted to continue by Washington law.


Way to nitpick. Refer back to that same article where he was busted with Teammate Damon S. That's right... with! Talk about stepping it up and being a leader! Seriously your post is silly because you don't understand the greater point. It's not whether or not he inhaled but, after years of having problems of all sorts in the NBA whether or not he knew how to keep himself out of trouble, obviously he didn't



> I've addressed the Sabas incident.


I didn't read it but it's probably you just making up senseless excuses for his crappy behavior.



> Do you really love crap?
> 
> STOMP


No, I hate crap, that's why I disproved your post.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> I said what I said about Blazer fans because that is what I have seen by Blazer fans in their forum.


stop by more often, it is one of the most active boards here. You'll find that Blazer fans hardly agree on anything. A good percentage of the posters would probably even agree to sit beside knicksbiggestfan for a game if it meant that Portland could move Wallace (thats a joke :angel: ). Still its usually wrong to paint any group with a large brush, especially for someone who supposed to be setting the standard for good behavior. 



> So Sabonis accidently hurts Wallace and Wallace holds it against him into the playoffs?? If I were Sabonis I wouldn't have wanted to be part of the Blazers either and I am sure that is why he left the first time, why he came back last season I have no idea.


 Wallace threw a towel at Sabas during a regular season game with the playoffs about 10 games away. They were exchanging high fives in the next game. Seeing how unclear you are with the facts on that incident, why are you pretending to know what was going through Sabas's head? I just go on what was said and how they've interacted since. Outside that ugly momentary lapse, I've never seen anything other then two teammates playing together enjoying the highs and lows of NBA life.

STOMP


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

whoops


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!No name calling. Here is the definition of hyperbole: A figure of speech in which exaggeration is used for emphasis or effect, as in I could sleep for a year or This book weighs a ton.
> 
> Check with your spelling class teacher next time you use a word you have obviously never seen. Now as for Wallace refusing to play center, obviously not publicly but have YOU seen him play. He hangs out on the perimeter like it's a hooka bar.


So much anger... even though you had to look it up, apparently you weren't able to understand that I used the word hyperbole correctly. I'll try to keep it simple from now on, but basically it means exagerated nonsense, which accurately discribes your first post IMO. 

Wallace has displayed a very effective low post game throughout his career, but thats not where Portland needs him or as they're currently made up, can support him and be at their best. They have others who also have good low post games and others with no outside shot. Good post players need outside shooters to keep defenders from collapsing on them with double/triple teams. Dale and Zach can't play anywhere else but down low, and Bonzi and Rube are always looking to slash and are shaky at best from the outside. Damon plain sucks at everything in crunch time but dribbling away the clock IMO. Now before you respond that I'm just making excuses for Sheed, here is coach Cheeks from yesterday's Oregonian...

-"I still would say Rasheed is our No. 1 option," Cheeks said. "He allows Zach Randolph to play the way he's capable of playing. That's the way I see it. Zach is almost like a scoring machine. He gets the ball and he's looking to score. But I still say Rasheed Wallace, the way he plays and the way he's able to shoot the ball (from the perimeter) allows Zach Randolph to play in the paint as much as he does." 

This echoes quotes from Mo over the last few years. Wallace doesn't hang out on the perimeter because he's afraid of banging, he's following coach's orders.



> I can't stand all of you idiot blazer fans who do nothing but make excuses and try play damage control on this board. It's pathetic you act like you're an abused housewife.


:sigh: are you this angry in real life? Seriously dude, chill out. I am fully capable of exchanging insults with you, but thats so boring and the thread will just end up being locked.



> Hey genius you know what else Rasheed got a technical for in the 2003 year?
> http://www.hollandsentinel.com/stories/011903/spo_011903060.shtml
> 
> ]_"He accosted a referee and threatened him," NBA senior vice president Stu Jackson said during a conference call Saturday._


He did serve a 7 game suspension and that may have been too light. That is regretable and reprehensable behavior if what was alleged was true. The incident did happen in the blurry back corridors of the Rose Garden away from cameras, and some very conflicting reports came out from the one the official filed. Donaghy has long been one of the worst in the league refs in the league IMO, and the Tech that he and Wallace bantered about was absolutely as petty and stupid as your posted link alludes. See, I watched that game, and I saw the Tech. I can continue to give context, but I'm sure I'll just end up being attacked as making excuses and blah blah blah... not that I have any real problem with upsetting your imbalance further, but I'd rather discuss things with someone who isn't so :upset: 



> Refer back to that same article where he was busted with Teammate Damon S. That's right... with! Talk about stepping it up and being a leader! Seriously your post is silly because you don't understand the greater point. It's not whether or not he inhaled but, after years of having problems of all sorts in the NBA whether or not he knew how to keep himself out of trouble, obviously he didn't


He is on the same team with Damon S. thats right... with, right? The Blazer beat guys have indicated that the pot was Stoudamire's, need me to link it? Think about the situation... it's 1:30 AM and Sheed had played 35 minutes vs the Sonics. It's a 3 hour nap in the back of Damon's obnoxious yellow Hummer and a drop off at his home, or the rigamaroll (don't look that one up) of the two hours consisting of the busride to all the fun of the airport, short flight, airport again, and then drive home. Damon was benched at the time for being a little malcontent/limited talent, and was likely not too pooped to stay up and stew with a doobie from the stash in his car. Wallace could have been sleeping and had no idea what was going on when they were pulled over. While thats one possible senerio, as far as I'm concerned as long as there is a designated driver behind the wheel keeping the general public safe, I really wouldn't care if Wallace was hitting it too. Bottom line drunk (or impaired) drivers suck. Q Woods is hard for me to root for right now. But a player in the back of a car drinking a beer or hitting a joint while someone else is alert and at the wheel... whatever. Of course as a Blazer fan I'd rather that hadn't have happened, but in the bigger picture NBA basketball is a game played by people I don't know. Dispite watching lots of games, I'm not deluded into thinking that I do. Since reported estimates of NBA players smoking pot given by NBA players have been as high as 75%, if a fan has a big problem with pot smoking, this probably isn't the game for them to follow.

STOMP


----------



## Spooner (Aug 6, 2003)

Next time you spend time writing a response to someone try no to attack the guy and baiting him.


rynobot


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

STOMP


----------

